# Tri-Coloured Crested Geckos



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone sells these on here? And how much do they usually cost?

Thanks


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

in the process of breeding some but there arent too many decent ones around in the uk compared to the US market

I got mine 










from lilly's

but they dont have them often, although they do have a couple of extremes popping up at the mo. 

For a hatchling £75 and up. mine was £100 as a 13gram male. female would have most likely been double that... but if it had been female, i doubt they would have sold him.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

jasont21 said:


> in the process of breeding some but there arent too many decent ones around in the uk compared to the US market
> 
> I got mine
> 
> ...


Cheers  I'll have a look on their website.

If you get any babies and you wan't to sell, can you let me know?


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

at the mo im not having a wish list as ive got nothing set in stone yet, but they will be sold yes. not going to be till next year though


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Weve got a couple 

Fish









Ra









Little Bill









Ra and Bill are siblings, mum and dad are Marley and Rex, both normal brown/cream harlequins so god knows where the red came from


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

Have you got any photos of Lysander when younger if you have would love to see them  I love tri colours :flrt:


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

forteh said:


> Weve got a couple
> 
> Fish
> image
> ...


Love little Bill :flrt:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

forteh said:


> Weve got a couple
> 
> Fish
> image
> ...


Are you selling them or are you planning on breeding them?


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

jasont21 said:


> at the mo im not having a wish list as ive got nothing set in stone yet, but they will be sold yes. not going to be till next year though


Ok cheers


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

E80 said:


> Are you selling them or are you planning on breeding them?


I very much doubt any of those three will ever be sold, fish and ra might be paired together in the future though, going to be a while yet though if they do


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

forteh said:


> I very much doubt any of those three will ever be sold, fish and ra might be paired together in the future though, going to be a while yet though if they do


Ok


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Crested Tink said:


> Have you got any photos of Lysander when younger if you have would love to see them  I love tri colours :flrt:



Ill ask lilly's if they have any hatchling ones. but he has been that vibrant since he was 13 grams. only difference being his balls have gotten laaaaarger


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Are these quite rare then?


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

E80 said:


> Are these quite rare then?


i dunno if id class them as rare... but there definately not common!

I suppose you could say the higher patterned / coloured ones are alot harder to come by...


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

here's my halloween partial pinstripe harlequin female. she's got lots of colours going on so i guess she's tri-coloured:lol2:



















she's alot larger now though, and her orange is alot brighter:2thumb:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

One of mine unfired, I also have a lavender tri colour female and a few I'm umming and ahhing about.

Does anyone know if there is a sort of guide line to what is a tri colour and what's not? I've seen a few I wouldnt personally class as tri colours, but if its as simple as the gecko have any amount of 3 colours in its markings most harlequins or flames with portholes or partial pinstripes would be added under tri colour too..??


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

emmilllyyy said:


> here's my halloween partial pinstripe harlequin female. she's got lots of colours going on so i guess she's tri-coloured:lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

What kind of gecko is this?

http://crestieco.weebly.com/uploads/5/8/3/8/5838008/1315989451.jpg


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> image
> 
> One of mine unfired, I also have a lavender tri colour female and a few I'm umming and ahhing about.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a sort of guide line to what is a tri colour and what's not? I've seen a few I wouldnt personally class as tri colours, but if its as simple as the gecko have any amount of 3 colours in its markings most harlequins or flames with portholes or partial pinstripes would be added under tri colour too..??


Do you have any pics of your Lavander one?


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

E80 said:


> What kind of gecko is this?
> 
> http://crestieco.weebly.com/uploads/5/8/3/8/5838008/1315989451.jpg


that's an extreme harlequin jenni is an amazing breeder!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

E80 said:


> Do you have any pics of your Lavander one?


Not to hand as I'm at work ill dig one out when I'm home


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

if you're looking for a tricolour, ob-1 looks like one http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/751469-update-available-cresteds.html

Orrrr
http://www.theurbangecko.com/sale/dark-harlequin-2


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> image
> 
> One of mine unfired, I also have a lavender tri colour female and a few I'm umming and ahhing about.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a sort of guide line to what is a tri colour and what's not? I've seen a few I wouldnt personally class as tri colours, but if its as simple as the gecko have any amount of 3 colours in its markings most harlequins or flames with portholes or partial pinstripes would be added under tri colour too..??


i believe it is where the normal latteral side colours are covered by another colour... eg....
a harlequin normally has say up to 70% pattern up the sides, (in this case... say orange) then that is 're-coated' in a 3rd colour more commonly white. 

basicaly you have 2 harlequin / flame patterns overlapping each other on one side. The 3 colours being the base colour, the first latteral harlequin colour, and then the covering creamy colour. 

Portholes or latteral stripes etc wouldnt be classed as a tri colour because it needs to be a continuing overlapping pattern. Otherwise all dalmations could be classed as tri-colours as well!

Hope that makes sense...


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

emmilllyyy said:


> that's an extreme harlequin jenni is an amazing breeder!


Cheers 

What about these two?

http://crestieco.weebly.com/uploads/5/8/3/8/5838008/1315991778.jpg


http://crestieco.weebly.com/uploads/5/8/3/8/5838008/1315990655.jpg


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

first ones a 99% pinstripe and the second ones a flame


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

jasont21 said:


> i believe it is where the normal latteral side colours are covered by another colour... eg....
> a harlequin normally has say up to 70% pattern up the sides, (in this case... say orange) then that is 're-coated' in a 3rd colour more commonly white.
> 
> basicaly you have 2 harlequin / flame patterns overlapping each other on one side. The 3 colours being the base colour, the first latteral harlequin colour, and then the covering creamy colour.
> ...


That makes sence and is what I would class as a tri, I've just seen increasing numbers of harlequins with white partial pins being called tris and I sit here thinking to myself well its not imo.. but keep my gob shut incase I look like I'm being bitchy :blush:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> Not to hand as I'm at work ill dig one out when I'm home


Thank you


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

emmilllyyy said:


> first ones a 99% pinstripe and the second ones a flame


Thanks


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

bet you wish this one was female dont you jason
Crested Geckos for sale Se4
:Na_Na_Na_Na:

EDIT: what about this to go with your male?
http://www.pangeareptile.com/store/crested-gecko-ra13.html


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> That makes sence and is what I would class as a tri, I've just seen increasing numbers of harlequins with white partial pins being called tris and I sit here thinking to myself well its not imo.. but keep my gob shut incase I look like I'm being bitchy :blush:



annoyingly alot of people do it on alot of morphs. Blondes being another name that gets thrown around too frequently. 
Think its just the fact people want to belive they have a more desirable colour and will put a label on it to make it sell... then the new comers to the hobby asume there telling the truth and it goes on from there...

I dont think its coming across as being bitchy, although i have been moaned at before by correcting people... just depends on how you say it i guess


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

emmilllyyy said:


> bet you wish this one was female dont you jason
> Crested Geckos for sale Se4
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ...



na... they are nice geckos but no where near enough pattern for what im looking for... think im going to be too picky on this female... but im putting aside a fair amount of money to ensure i get what i want. but they just arent extreme enough imo. 

Might just have to create my own! lol


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

jasont21 said:


> na... they are nice geckos but no where near enough pattern for what im looking for... think im going to be too picky on this female... but im putting aside a fair amount of money to ensure i get what i want. but they just arent extreme enough imo.
> 
> Might just have to create my own! lol


Creating your own is always fun  Would be nice if you found a girl with cream on the sides to intensify the contrast even more :mf_dribble:

Aswell as my lav I shall be putting my boy to a full pinstripe or 2 to see what I get.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

I like this one as well. Does anyone sell gecko's like this in the U.K?













Also, what's this type of crested gecko?


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*^^ This is a red harlequin isnt it? US Breeder I would imagine. And as for the Tri-Coloured, I imagine you will be adding to the already huuuuge invisible list of people on this forum wanting one. I'm most certainly there, and I can guarantee a lot of others will be too. *


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

Only one of these ive seen is splat, hopefully next year ill have some red and white/cream hatchlings. But you never know with cresties how the hatchlings will look but im in the proccess of looking for a female or possibly male thats already red and white/cream to increase my changes of producing some otherwise it may take a few years but i dont mind either way.

Also to the OP thats one stunning male youve got there, bet lillys had wished they had held that one back. Good luck with the search for a female that matches but i think you may have a long wait till you find one and she wont be cheap lol. But you never no what might crop up.

CrestieCrazy


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

LuLu said:


> *^^ This is a red harlequin isnt it? US Breeder I would imagine. And as for the Tri-Coloured, I imagine you will be adding to the already huuuuge invisible list of people on this forum wanting one. I'm most certainly there, and I can guarantee a lot of others will be too. *


Yep def a Red Harly. Thats my brothers current project... so may have some similar next year, but at present best place weve found is the US. Northern geckos have them every now and again. 



CrestieCrazy said:


> Also to the OP thats one stunning male youve got there, bet lillys had wished they had held that one back. Good luck with the search for a female that matches but i think you may have a long wait till you find one and she wont be cheap lol. But you never no what might crop up.
> 
> CrestieCrazy


Im expecting to pay alot lol. I can only asume they didnt keep him was due to the fact he was male. They already have there fav male extreme plus as this first went on their site as a male... it only leads me to believe they kept it back hoping it was female and sold it once they could sex it as male. Still heres hoping for a bright future for him. Next year will be interesting one way or another

This is Lysanders dad and there fav extreme....

http://www.lillyexotics.co.uk/uploadimg/Extreme%20male.jpg


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

E80 said:


> I like this one as well. Does anyone sell gecko's like this in the U.K?
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
the first ones indeed a red harlequin, ive always dreamed of breeding my own line from AC Reptiles! thats his cover girl, hes breeding them at the moment but holding them all back to get better and bigger lines, theyre gorgeous!when they are put up for sale, i expect them to cost a good thousand pounds. as far as i know geckos like that are not produced in the UK at current, the only red harlequins elsewhere are from gorgeousgecko.com, and splat is a red pinstripe 

the second one is a yellow phantom pinstripe.


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

E80 said:


> I like this one as well. Does anyone sell gecko's like this in the U.K?
> 
> image
> 
> ...


The second one is one of Julies (sarasin)


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

emmilllyyy said:


> the first ones indeed a red harlequin, ive always dreamed of breeding my own line from AC Reptiles! thats his cover girl, hes breeding them at the moment but holding them all back to get better and bigger lines, theyre gorgeous!when they are put up for sale, i expect them to cost a good thousand pounds. *as far as i know geckos like that are not produced in the UK at current*, the only red harlequins elsewhere are from gorgeousgecko.com, and splat is a red pinstripe
> 
> the second one is a yellow phantom pinstripe.


 
lilly's do them - 

http://www.lillyexotics.co.uk/uploadimg/DSC_3666.jpg


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

but the ones at AC are practically white on neon red :Na_Na_Na_Na:

grrr i want a trio so bad!


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

There are a few breeders of red harleys in UK  These are my red harley breeding pair, been breeding these since 2010 :2thumb:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

sarasin said:


> There are a few breeders of red harleys in UK  These are my red harley breeding pair, been breeding these since 2010 :2thumb:
> image


They look good.

What reptile shows do you go to?


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

E80 said:


> They look good.
> 
> What reptile shows do you go to?


Usually just Donny, as the others are a bit too far


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

oo they're gorgeous! are they brother and sister by any chance they look real similar! let me know when you have some available babies from those guys!


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

emmilllyyy said:


> oo they're gorgeous! are they brother and sister by any chance they look real similar! let me know when you have some available babies from those guys!


Hi no these are not brother and sister  Splat is also bred from our lines 
PS eggs cooking from this pairing at the moment :flrt:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

sarasin said:


> Usually just Donny, as the others are a bit too far


Oh right. Maybe next time it's on then 


Does anyone in the U.K do these orange ones?


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

sarasin said:


> There are a few breeders of red harleys in UK  These are my red harley breeding pair, been breeding these since 2010 :2thumb:
> image


Are these the parents of the red harley I got from you ?


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

E80 said:


> Oh right. Maybe next time it's on then
> 
> 
> Does anyone in the U.K do these orange ones?
> ...



they're red bicolours (that one has portholes and white fringing), they're easy to get hold of but it's tricky to get a completely clean one free of spots

Holden has one for sale
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...os-sale-picture154237-crested-gecko-6-45.html

and julie has a lovely red for sale too!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/751469-update-available-cresteds.html
(5th gecko down)


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Crested Tink said:


> Are these the parents of the red harley I got from you ?


The male will be but I have 2 females, the other is a solid red - but I still get harley's from her. If you can remember the number yours was, I can have a look and see which female it was


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

sarasin said:


> The male will be but I have 2 females, the other is a solid red - but I still get harley's from her. If you can remember the number yours was, I can have a look and see which female it was


It was NA-1


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Crested Tink said:


> It was NA-1


I have just checked your pm's so went and looked in book - yes they are the parents :flrt:


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

sarasin said:


> I have just checked your pm's so went and looked in book - yes they are the parents :flrt:


Thank you Julie  It's a little cutie can't wait to see how it turns out :flrt:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Crested Tink said:


> Thank you Julie  It's a little cutie can't wait to see how it turns out :flrt:


Me too, its always nice to see how your breeding plans work out :2thumb:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

emmilllyyy said:


> they're red bicolours (that one has portholes and white fringing), they're easy to get hold of but it's tricky to get a completely clean one free of spots
> 
> Holden has one for sale
> Reptile Forums - holdenc85's Album: baby crested geckos for sale  - Picture
> ...


Cheers

I've had a few off Holden they're nice but he lives a bit far from me and I have to rely on my auntie bringing them down.

Where does Julie live?


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

E80 said:


> Cheers
> 
> I've had a few off Holden they're nice but he lives a bit far from me and I have to rely on my auntie bringing them down.
> 
> Where does Julie live?


julie is sarasin who posted above :Na_Na_Na_Na: she's in middlesbrough


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Pics of my lavender tri-colour took this evening (she even shed fresh for you guys  )

Sorry the pics are naff my bedroom lighting is dim and the flash washes everything out :bash:





































And my little normal tri-colour unfired :flrt:



















Can't wait for my new photography lights come  Then I shall bombard the picture section with a well needed update to my clan :no1:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

awww! the tiny one is gorgeous!:flrt:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

emmilllyyy said:


> julie is sarasin who posted above :Na_Na_Na_Na: she's in middlesbrough


That's far from me, I'm near Birmingham. I bet a courier would be a lot.

Do TNT deliver reptiles?


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> Pics of my lavender tri-colour took this evening (she even shed fresh for you guys  )
> 
> Sorry the pics are naff my bedroom lighting is dim and the flash washes everything out :bash:
> 
> ...


Very Cute


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

no TNT don't:lol2:

courier costs around £50 tarantulabarn are amazing


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

James_and_Hana said:


> Pics of my lavender tri-colour took this evening (she even shed fresh for you guys  )
> 
> Sorry the pics are naff my bedroom lighting is dim and the flash washes everything out :bash:
> 
> ...


Lovely pics Hana, love the shedding before and after pic - very pretty girl :flrt:


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> That makes sence and is what I would class as a tri, I've just seen increasing numbers of harlequins with white partial pins being called tris and I sit here thinking to myself well its not imo.. but keep my gob shut incase I look like I'm being bitchy :blush:


Lol, same here. I only thought of one of mine as a tricolour but i guess i have 3 or 4



E80 said:


> Does anyone in the U.K do these orange ones?
> 
> image


ME! Lol, i actually bred mine last year, but as they don't show their colour until a fair bit older i didn't manage to sell any of the offspring so haven't bred them this year



James_and_Hana said:


> Pics of my lavender tri-colour took this evening (she even shed fresh for you guys  )
> 
> Sorry the pics are naff my bedroom lighting is dim and the flash washes everything out :bash:
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Hannah, i shall look forward to seeing more pictures

I have said it before i really don't think we need to go elsewhere to buy our cresteds we have some excellent breeders in this country......although admittedly a lot of my collection come from abroad :lol2:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

suey said:


> I have said it before i really don't think we need to go elsewhere to buy our cresteds we have some excellent breeders in this country......although admittedly a lot of my collection come from abroad :lol2:


We do have some stunning animals over here, we just need to beat the yanks to the albino crestie to get us a name on the crestie world map


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

suey said:


> Lol, same here. I only thought of one of mine as a tricolour but i guess i have 3 or 4
> 
> 
> ME! Lol, i actually bred mine last year, but as they don't show their colour until a fair bit older i didn't manage to sell any of the offspring so haven't bred them this year


Do the red ones get brighter as they get older then? Do you have any pics of yours?


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> We do have some stunning animals over here, we just need to beat the yanks to the albino crestie to get us a name on the crestie world map


They have that piebald 1, that looks a bit like an albino.


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

Would you consider this to be a tri colour ?


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

that looks exactly like my female, but she doesn't have a full pinstripe! she has the second flaming bit going on too, lemme go and get some pics:lol2:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

yay/nay?:lolsign:


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

E80 said:


> Do the red ones get brighter as they get older then? Do you have any pics of yours?


Yes they do, this will give you an idea. From this....










to this









I would consider her orange though. Here's a couple more, i'm rather addicted to reds and oranges :blush:



















Yes Tink and Emily i would say they are tri colours, basically cos they have 3 colours, and very nice they are too, although i still think there should be more to it than that.


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

emmilllyyy said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> ...


She is a cutie :flrt: you have some stunning cresties


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

aw thanks :blush: so do you, i love the look of terrance and tink!


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

suey said:


> Yes they do, this will give you an idea. From this....
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That is quite a difference, I like the orange ones too.


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

emmilllyyy said:


> aw thanks :blush: so do you, i love the look of terrance and tink!


Thank you emmilllyyy


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

emmilllyyy said:


> here's my halloween partial pinstripe harlequin female. she's got lots of colours going on so i guess she's tri-coloured:lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


*This one looks like my Dexter. He's just an extreme Harley though  Emily, she is beautifullllll :flrt:*


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

E80 said:


> That's far from me, I'm near Birmingham. I bet a courier would be a lot.
> 
> Do TNT deliver reptiles?


*Tbf, I picked up from Julie not too long ago. And I stay in Scotland. Calculated the difference, from me to Julie it was 140miles ONE WAY, from you to julie its literally just over 170 also one way. Only 30 miles of a difference, which isnt really anything. :2thumb: If you drive, its a lot easier I'll admit, but its down to whether or not your prepared to travel for something you want ... *


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

Crested Tink said:


> Would you consider this to be a tri colour ?
> 
> image
> 
> ...


*Is this one an Extreme Harlequin?  Its lovellyyyyy :flrt: Can an extreme harley be three colours and considered a tri-colour too then? I have a juvi male who is an extreme harley, but I dont know if people would consider him a tri or an extreme? I wouldnt consider him a tricolour personally as lillies didnt sell him to me as one and because as it has been previously stated, tri's need a third colour on the lateral side? Dex doesnt have one... He is just orange and dark.... *shrug* Will upload photos in a sec! *


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

LuLu said:


> *Tbf, I picked up from Julie not too long ago. And I stay in Scotland. Calculated the difference, from me to Julie it was 140miles ONE WAY, from you to julie its literally just over 170 also one way. Only 30 miles of a difference, which isnt really anything. :2thumb: If you drive, its a lot easier I'll admit, but its down to whether or not your prepared to travel for something you want ... *


I don't drive lol. I'm not gonna sit on the train for that long lol. I doubt she would still have the one I wanted now anyway.

I just don't like paying for couriers. I did have a gecko delivered by courier yesterday though and his prices were alright, maybe I'll ask how much he would charge to from middlesborough.


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

E80 said:


> I don't drive lol. I'm not gonna sit on the train for that long lol. I doubt she would still have the one I wanted now anyway.
> 
> I just don't like paying for couriers. I did have a gecko delivered by courier yesterday though and his prices were alright, maybe I'll ask how much he would charge to from middlesborough.


*No harm in contacting her yourself and asking  x*


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

LuLu said:


> *No harm in contacting her yourself and asking  x*


Yeah I'll msg her


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

Lulu I have a male exactly like that and was told he was part extreme harley, part flame, however anyone who reckons they know me is more than welcome to challenge that as I'm just going on what I was told 
Scalez


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

LuLu said:


> *Is this one an Extreme Harlequin?  Its lovellyyyyy :flrt: Can an extreme harley be three colours and considered a tri-colour too then? I have a juvi male who is an extreme harley, but I dont know if people would consider him a tri or an extreme? I wouldnt consider him a tricolour personally as lillies didnt sell him to me as one and because as it has been previously stated, tri's need a third colour on the lateral side? Dex doesnt have one... He is just orange and dark.... *shrug* Will upload photos in a sec! *
> 
> image


Dex is a harlequin/extreme harlequin, personally not quite and extreme imo but others may disagree. He's not a tri colour as he doesn't not have a 3rd colour, partial / pinstriping and portholes on a crestie his colour would still not make him a tri imo he would need to have a good amout of cream compared to just portholes. 

They don't just come in black/orange/cream they can come in any colour like my lavender, they can come in pinstripes / extreme harlequins, you couldnt get them in flames as they have little to no side markings, and in normal harlequins you prob wouldnt see the harley markings due to the amount of cream unless its an extreme. 

I have a few babys from this year that are potential tris so I'm holding into them for the time being  can't wait till next year pairing up both tris and hoping for some stunning babys!


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

James_and_Hana said:


> Dex is a harlequin/extreme harlequin, personally not quite and extreme imo but others may disagree.* He's not a tri colour as he doesn't not have a 3rd colour, partial / pinstriping and portholes on a crestie his colour would still not make him a tri imo he would need to have a good amout of cream compared to just portholes.*
> 
> They don't just come in black/orange/cream they can come in any colour like my lavender, they can come in pinstripes / extreme harlequins, you couldnt get them in flames as they have little to no side markings, and in normal harlequins you prob wouldnt see the harley markings due to the amount of cream unless its an extreme.
> 
> I have a few babys from this year that are potential tris so I'm holding into them for the time being  can't wait till next year pairing up both tris and hoping for some stunning babys!


*Yeah I know, I never said he was! :lol2: But some folks have extreme harleys and are posting photos and stating it as a tri. lol this is the point I was making, but not wanting to be rude about it! :whistling2: Lysander is most DEFINITELY a tri-colour, but I personally wouldn't call all others in this thread tri's. I know my little Dex isnt though  I reaalllyyyy want one, but only if it is a proper tri-colour that looks like "Little Bill" who belongs to someone on here, I cannot for the life of me remember who though, or Lysander. *


----------



## frenchy1979 (Oct 30, 2009)

*different coloured tri's*

Tri's do come in different colours, crap pic taken with my phone:blush:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

LuLu said:


> *Is this one an Extreme Harlequin?  Its lovellyyyyy :flrt: Can an extreme harley be three colours and considered a tri-colour too then? I have a juvi male who is an extreme harley, but I dont know if people would consider him a tri or an extreme?** I wouldnt consider him a tricolour personally as lillies didnt sell him to me as one and because as it has been previously stated, tri's need a third colour on the lateral side? Dex doesnt have one... He is just orange and dark.... *shrug* Will upload photos in a sec! *
> 
> image





LuLu said:


> *Yeah I know, I never said he was! :lol2: But some folks have extreme harleys and are posting photos and stating it as a tri. lol this is the point I was making, but not wanting to be rude about it! :whistling2: Lysander is most DEFINITELY a tri-colour, but I personally wouldn't call all others in this thread tri's. I know my little Dex isnt though  I reaalllyyyy want one, but only if it is a proper tri-colour that looks like "Little Bill" who belongs to someone on here, I cannot for the life of me remember who though, or Lysander. *


The bit blacked in the first quote made me think you were asking about the one you pictured :blush:

I totally agree too many people think "oh my harley has portholes or partial pins so there are 3 colours it must be a tri colour", its like people calling geckos blonde when they are not, mostly in classified ads, pretty sure its to try and make them more appealing!


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

James_and_Hana said:


> I totally agree too many people think "oh my harley has portholes or partial pins so there are 3 colours it must be a tri colour", its like people calling geckos blonde when they are not, mostly in classified ads, pretty sure its to try and make them more appealing!


I agree a lot of people do seem to give their cresteds names like 'tri, extreme, blonde' etc just to make them sound much more appealing, and to bump price


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

So what would you call this guy








It's very hard to photograph the White as it doesn't show and he isn't fully fired there but looking at that pic would you say tri?

CrestieCrazy

The bit were it sorts looks faded on the orange is clear bright white


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

CrestieCrazy said:


> So what would you call this guy
> image
> It's very hard to photograph the White as it doesn't show and he isn't fully fired there but looking at that pic would you say tri?
> 
> CrestieCrazy


Is this the one you have for sale atm? Personally I dont think he looks like he has enough cream to be classed as a tri but hes got the potential there for a breeding project. But this is only from the pictures ive seen, its hard to tell where his cream ends and the yellowy harley markings start but there doesnt look much cream.


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes he's the one I have for sale and is a nightmare to photograph but I think this is due to my camera, someone needs to see him lol. He is bright orange and black but has a fair bit of cream over the top of the orange just cameras don't seem to pick it up lol.

Now I'm not sure if to advertise him as Halloween or just a really bright extreme

CrestieCrazy


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

They do always look so different in person. Its like when I sell hatchlings I always show the buyers all the others available when they collect because they do look different in person. Have you took any pictures with the flash? Might define the different areas of colour. He's still a gorgeous gecko regardless to what he is :2thumb:


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

Flash defines the orange but washes out the cream making him just look Halloween, if i wasn't selling most of my cresties then id of kept him as he really is the perfect male for an extreme Halloween project but due to needing space and not wanting to sell the rest of my rhacs the cresties have to go untill me and the OH get our own place.

CrestieCrazy


----------



## The Gex Files (May 22, 2008)

CrestieCrazy said:


> So what would you call this guy
> image
> It's very hard to photograph the White as it doesn't show and he isn't fully fired there but looking at that pic would you say tri?
> 
> ...



There is not enough white on it to call it a tri color. Portholes and a pinstripe don't count as the 3rd color.

Here are our tr-colored, we will be breeding them next season.

Tyrion









Orion









Frost (picture courtesy of the Rhac Shack).









Gallifrey









Tyrion is also housed with a red female, just to see what they produce.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Is this one a tri colour?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

E80 said:


> Is this one a tri colour?
> 
> image
> 
> ...


No, it's a Super Dalmation: victory:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Would this boy be considered as Tri? He has three colours on his side, including the white. I'm not too bothered either way, still think he's lovely!! Picking him up today 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/775541-sub-adult-male-crested-gecko.html


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

E80 said:


> Is this one a tri colour?
> 
> image
> 
> ...


No as said above it's a bi colour super dalmatian. Spots don't count as a colour, if the do ive got a 5 colour, a bi colour red with red, black and green spots, not sure if he has a few port holes too.




kelsey7692 said:


> Would this boy be considered as Tri? He has three colours on his side, including the white. I'm not too bothered either way, still think he's lovely!! Picking him up today
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/775541-sub-adult-male-crested-gecko.html


He was originally mine  imo he's not a tri colour there is not enough cream its more like scattered portholes.




Here are some more pics of my tri boy

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/777444-finally-some-decent-pictures-my.html 

And a couple of my holdbacks, holdback 2 is a tri and possibly a few of the others depending how their colours develop/change 


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/779236-some-my-holdback-cresties.html


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> No as said above it's a bi colour super dalmatian. Spots don't count as a colour, if the do ive got a 5 colour, a bi colour red with red, black and green spots, not sure if he has a few port holes too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you got a pic of your different coloured spots one~?

I thought because his eyelashes were yellow he might of been classed as Tri colour.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

E80 said:


> Have you got a pic of your different coloured spots one~?
> 
> I thought because his eyelashes were yellow he might of been classed as Tri colour.


I'll see if I've got any pics of him when I'm home from work  The yellow lashes/crests are just part of the lighter dorsal making it bicolour.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> I'll see if I've got any pics of him when I'm home from work  The yellow lashes/crests are just part of the lighter dorsal making it bicolour.[
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Ok cheers


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

These are a couple of hatchlings I've had this year.

The first shows red, black & green spots.



















And this one but without the green and some white. Not sure if the white would be classed as spots though.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetcorn said:


> These are a couple of hatchlings I've had this year.
> 
> The first shows red, black & green spots.
> 
> ...


Are you keeping those hatchlings?


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

E80 said:


> Are you keeping those hatchlings?


These two are both holdbacks. I have another 7 siblings to the first one that are younger but I will be growing them on until next year so I can see how they turn out. At some point I will be putting some of those up for sale


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetcorn said:


> These two are both holdbacks. I have another 7 siblings to the first one that are younger but I will be growing them on until next year so I can see how they turn out. At some point I will be putting some of those up for sale


Ok


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

How much are you going to sell them for?


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone else have crested geckos with different coloured spots?


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

E80 said:


> How much are you going to sell them for?


When they are ready, they will be from £50


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetcorn said:


> When they are ready, they will be from £50


Ok. will it be early next year or late next year?


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

E80 said:


> Ok. will it be early next year or late next year?


Have pm'd you


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

My new female Acacia


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

sarasin said:


> My new female Acacia
> image
> 
> image


Wow....she is a stunner Julie :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Sweetcorn said:


> Wow....she is a stunner Julie :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Cheers Netty


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> Wow....she is a stunner Julie :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


x 987564345678909876 :mf_dribble:

Put me on her offspring waiting list :2thumb:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> x 987564345678909876 :mf_dribble:
> 
> Put me on her offspring waiting list :2thumb:


Get to the back of the queue Hana :lol2:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

James_and_Hana said:


> x 987564345678909876 :mf_dribble:
> 
> Put me on her offspring waiting list :2thumb:


You seem to be doing ok yourself Hana without me :2thumb:



Sweetcorn said:


> Get to the back of the queue Hana :lol2:


What number were you again Netty :whistling2:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> Get to the back of the queue Hana :lol2:


Hush you :Na_Na_Na_Na: I have a pink pinstripe to bribe with :whistling2:



sarasin said:


> You seem to be doing ok yourself Hana without me :2thumb:
> 
> 
> What number were you again Netty :whistling2:


Yeah I'm very chuffed with this years tris/poss tris but theres always room for unrelated drool worthy geckos :2thumb:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

sarasin said:


> What number were you again Netty :whistling2:


I believe I was :no1:.......:lol2:



James_and_Hana said:


> Hush you :Na_Na_Na_Na: I have a pink pinstripe to bribe with :whistling:


_Runs off to paint some geckos with pretty colours _:whistling2:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Can you tell if crested gecko is going to be a Tri-coloured from when it's a baby?


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Does he look a bit tri-coloured.

He has lighter fringing? Can't see brilliantly on those pics those.


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

These are stunning lil cresties :no1::notworthy::flrt:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Well it depends what people are classing as a tri-colour, according to pangea this and this is a tri-colour, neither have much cream/white, just pinstripes / very slightly larger than normal portholes.

I have a few thats cream and markings dont really have alot of contrast, a bit like yours, so I um and ah as to if I should class them as tri-colours or not. In all honest everyone has different opinions on what qualifies as a specific morph, half the "extreme" harlequins atm imo are just harlequins.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> Well it depends what people are classing as a tri-colour, according to pangea this and this is a tri-colour, neither have much cream/white, just pinstripes / very slightly larger than normal portholes.
> 
> I have a few thats cream and markings dont really have alot of contrast, a bit like yours, so I um and ah as to if I should class them as tri-colours or not. In all honest everyone has different opinions on what qualifies as a specific morph, half the "extreme" harlequins atm imo are just harlequins.


Yeah. I wouldn't of looked at either of those and thought they were tri-coloured. Maybe I have the wrong idea of what to look for?


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Do you think this one will be big enough to breed by next year? It's 12.6 g now or will it take another year?


----------



## Jenni270986 (Jul 31, 2005)

might be big enough by next season, depends if its male or female though, boys will be ready sooner than girlies 

jenn


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Jenni270986 said:


> might be big enough by next season, depends if its male or female though, boys will be ready sooner than girlies
> 
> jenn


I think it's a girl  It's the one I got off you.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

alot of creasties have three colours on them, i haven't bread cresties for three years now, but babies that i did breed -- some of them were three colours, personally i've never even heard of tri's but i havent been in the reptile world for a bit.


----------



## Jenni270986 (Jul 31, 2005)

E80 said:


> I think it's a girl  It's the one I got off you.


thought it looked familiar  id leave a girl until 45g, so probably another 2 seasons really (mum and dad were huge 56g!)

jenn


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Jenni270986 said:


> thought it looked familiar  id leave a girl until 45g, so probably another 2 seasons really (mum and dad were huge 56g!)
> 
> jenn


The parents were quite big the 

Oh well lol. Thought it was probably too soon!


----------

